# Sick Silver Shark - Red Fins



## GFYBillyBob (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Firstly thanks for letting me join your forums.

I have a relatively new fish tank (6 weeks past full cycle) in which i have 3 silver sharks as well as some tiger barbs.

Yesterday one of the silver sharks developed red in their fins. it is not only on the tail but the dorsal fin as well. It looks like "veins" if that makes sense. I can try and take a picture tonight if that helps. The fins kinda look like they are falling apart a little as well.

I have tested the water and all levels are perfect.

I asked the local pet shop, but they had no idea, so i turned to the better resource...the people that know

So any information you guys could give me, would be sensational.

Thanks again in advance


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Check your ammonia levels. Probably too high. The level of ammonia need to be zero. Do a 50% water change and add MelaFix to promote healing and restore the slime coat.


----------



## GFYBillyBob (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply

I did test my levels last night with me "Freshwater Master Test Kit". The markers for reading the levels are 0 and the next one is 0.25. Mine doe snot look exactly like 0 but no where near 0.25

I will retest again tonight

Will the MelaFix hurt if that is not the issue?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Nope. You can also use StressCoat. MelaFix is just an herbal conconction.


----------



## GFYBillyBob (Mar 27, 2008)

ok thanks

i will leave work early and get some

thanks for the help and fingers crossed


----------

